# Blank Pistol



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

A friend mentioned to get one from Gun-X or something like that? Anyone have any websites where i can order a good starter pistol from?


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Here you go...http://www.gunxusa.com/

They are the new standard in my opinion. You want the one that shoots primers. They don't make one in .22.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Check your PM's


----------



## wingnut (Nov 8, 2011)

Great product, customer service second to none.


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

GunX all the way, Dogs Afield, a sponsor of this forum has a link at the top of the webpage and does carry the GunX.


----------

